# Collars



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

How many collars do you own for your dog? If you have multiple dogs pick the one with the MOST collars!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

My dogs have two - one for everyday, walks, obedience, etc and one for when they work as therapy dogs.

Both are flat collars, but they know the difference.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Mayzie has 5 flat collars that I rotate..
1. Purple with white polka dots
2. Green with pink polka dots
3. Bright pink and white bone camo pattern
4. Green/blue striped
5. Light pink/tan/white striped

and then she has a prong collar and the EasyWalk harness.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Shania has a few collars even if I can't find them all.

-nylon buckle (purple)
-nylon martingale w/ chain (purple)
-nylon martingale w/ nylon (black/blue/purple)
-nylon buckle (black)
-leather buckle (brown w/ brass)
-nylon buckle (Toronto Maple Leafs print-matches her leash and jersey. Yes, my dog has a hockey jersey. Necessary for Saturday nights.)


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I have 4 and really only use 1...I see myself buying collars like I buy flip flops..NEVER enough must have all colors


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, here is a small selection that might give you an idea. :crazy:











Most of these were Ginger's (or at least Ginger-sized.) Bianca does not have as big of a selection, her neck is just a bit too big to fit in a lot of the collars I bought when I had Ginger (or they fit on the last hole.) 
Bianca has the leather collar she came with, a Dublin Dog collar (waterproof), a purple White Pines collar (made for show dogs to not damage fur), a Ruffwear Knot-a-collar, and her new Paco Collar plus several harnesses and a Halti headcollar.


Bianca's new/current collar:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon (goes naked, but has the most collars in use):
prong
prong w/ quick release
leather all purpose
leather w/ ID plate
Fursaver
leather slip show collar
leather martingale show collar
nylon show collar/lead combo

Kenya:
Fursaver (wears all the time)
day-glo hot pink collar w/ ID plate
2" martingale for jogging

Coke:
day-glo hunter orange collar w/ ID plate (wears all the time)

I actually have a TON more collars but I've been selling/giving them away since I don't use them or they no longer fit. Overall I probably have 25 collars but only use the ones listed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have many collars, but not for fashion. Some are seldom used(like the gentle leader and the sensations harness) Just in my tool box, in case ~ I tried them, but don't use them often.
I use mostly flats with tags when we leave the property. They do not wear collars unless we leave home.
I use the prong, agitation harness, fursaver and a flat buckle for training(not worn all together). When using the prong, I use a no-slip for back up. That is about it, so I answered 5. Eventually I may add an e-collar to the collection, not necessary yet.
Leashes are another story....


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Wait, why would 1 dog need 10 or more collars?? lol
Kilo has 2, although he doesnt wear one most of the time.
He has a flat one with all his tags on it & his prong.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a picture of some of them that I had taken for a thread about dog tags a while back!

Thin green gold plated with Rhinestones.
Black and gold with rhinestones, gold plated.
Silver with Rhinestones and gold plated.
Bright pink with sewn in hearts.
Pink comfort choke collar.
Prong collar.
Pink with a handle on it.
Blue with dog bones on it.
Red with dog bones on it.
Black with a plastic buckle.
Neck Tech Stainless steel prong collar.
Blue cinch it collar.
Dogtra 1900NCP collar.
Bright yellow reflective dog collar.
Brass fursaver.

15 total, but I'm sure he has more somewhere, this is just off the top of my head since I'm not at home right now. I used to work at petsmart and it's hard not to buy things for your pet when you work full time in a pet store!


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Hmmm...Miya has had the following:

pink/red/white candy cane stripe on brown nylon webbing buckle collar (puppy collar, outgrown and worn out)
leather Hot Dogs All Dressed collar with flower studs, outgrown
Ruff Wear raspberry coloured Double Back collar, almost outgrown
Olly Dog Downtown Nylon buckle collar in Olive stripe
Olly Dog reflective stripe collar in apple green and chocolate brown
Ruff Stuff olive coloured leather collar (inside is orange leather)
Herm Sprenger 2.25mm prong collar

There are times that I am tempted to buy Princess Miya a Louis Vuitton monogram collar :wild:


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Too many to count.... 

Akbar is the only one that has 2 collars. Cody and Isa have so many I don't even know where to begin... I have a bad habit of collecting a collar I like. The most expensive collar I bought was Isa's which was $65 for a pretty flat that had crystals and stuff on them. I can't remember the funny name they give the crystals.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I use a leather weaver collar with deerskin for tags when we go out. All of my dogs have their own. 

Attached to the leash is either a leather martingale, an adjustable nylon martingale, or a choke chain. I know that does ot equal two which is what I put down, but for all my dogs, they have one collar, and then a martingale or choke chain, depending on what is available. I do not have ten extra collars that I use, so if you take all my dogs, and add up all their collars and all the martingales and chokes I use, it actually comes to about 1.3 collars per dog. As that was not a choice, I rounded up.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has atleast 20... lol.. I like collars... lol.

He only ever wears them when we are out but I like to change things up a bit.. lol.

When I first got Stark, I use to match his collar to my outfit... HAHAHA... I know... lol.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> When I first got Stark, I use to match his collar to my outfit... HAHAHA... I know... lol.


haha who would do such a thing!:lurking::blush:

I didn't count the collars Sage grew out of..if I had counted them we would have about 15


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hehe.. Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd has 2.
A leather one with all his ID that he wears whenever outside the house.
A prong collar for walks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Raziel said:


> Wait, why would 1 dog need 10 or more collars?? lol
> Kilo has 2, although he doesnt wear one most of the time.
> He has a flat one with all his tags on it & his prong.


Nikon has a lot b/c they all have a different purpose. For one type of show he has to wear a Fursaver, for another type of show he has to wear something fancier, for basic training I use the plain leather, for some training I use a prong, for taking him on vacation he has to wear the collar with the ID plate, etc....


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

And here, I thought I was crazy for having 2 or 3 different ones for Zeva. Even my dad said today that every time he sees her she's got a new collar LOL. She needed a new nylon one, she was growing fast and it was for a no pull harness and I didn't like that it would cinch up if you used only one of the loops on it. IT didn't release like a normal choker does. So, off w/ that one and I got her a nice pink reflective one cause she's so dark you can't see her at night.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna has three and a harness....

One martingale for everyday
One martingale for water
A plain flat buckle
A harness for tracking

I've told her if she passes her OB class I'll buy her a new leather martingale!


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

5 different collars for different purposes: flat leather, fur saver, pinch, snap-around nylon choke, e-collar.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

aubie said:


> Anna has three and a harness....
> 
> One martingale for everyday
> One martingale for water
> ...


I quite liked this leather martingale when I was browsing etsy...oooh bridle leather... Nut Chain martingale leather dog collar by MJLeatherwork on Etsy


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I am absolutely terrible when it comes to collars. Harley had about 15, she was quite the fashion hound. Odin is getting there but most of his are for a purpose, and he goes naked about 95% of the time.

I did order him a new custom collar from Collar Mania for his birthday, I feel like such a nerd because i've been checking the mail religiously like a little kid at christmas, lol. :blush:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Zisso and Nadia each have three-
Martingale, Prong, Nylon flat.

I did not count the big leather I got for Z a long time ago, the Halti, or the sensation harness. We don't use them much.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I have 4 but mainly use only 2. Fur saver and pinch.

Fur saver has her tags, ID, attached 24/7.

I ad the pinch for walks, etc. for double security!!!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Cullen has a collar and a harness... and two collars to grow into!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Jerzey has two: her regular collar she wears around with her tags on it and her prong collar for walks.


----------



## Akk578 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bandit now wears a collar and a harness


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I recently stopped using their every day collar and their prong collars are about to be replaced with training collars so only 1 right now and 2 later (one for work and one for play).


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

For everyone with lots of different collars, do you have a good/easy/secure way of quickly switching tags/license between collars? I've found so e options, but they have been cheap and I already lost one set of tags due to a cheap quick change system. The keyring is secure, but not the quickest/easiest to move to a new collar if you switch a lot.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

My dogs wear an identification collar any time they leave the house, even if it is just out into the yard. It's a leather buckle collar with a military type dog tag with contact information on it, their rabies tag, and another dog tag with vet info on it. All the tags are riveted to the collar so they can't be pulled off. 

On top of these collars I have quite the collection of training collars. The most often used are a prong, e-collar, DD collar for each dog, wide flat collar for detection and a harness for walks.


----------

